
Show HN: Lackdesk, a Slack integration for customer support - headshot
https://www.lackdesk.com
======
headshot
Lackdesk brings all your user messages/feedback/suggestions/complaints to the
one place where your team can truly collaborate and respond: Slack. With
Lackdesk, responding to customers will be as easy as slacking a colleague. No
external help desk needed!

